# Augustine of Hippo on grace triumphing over concupiscence



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 23, 2020)

If he should say in respect of these commandments, “I wish to keep them, but am mastered by my concupiscence,” then the Scripture responds to his free will, as I have already said: “Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.” In order, however, that this victory may be gained, grace renders its help; and were not this help given, then the law would be nothing but the strength of sin. For concupiscence is increased and receives greater energies from the prohibition of the law, unless the spirit of grace helps. ...

For more, see Augustine of Hippo on grace triumphing over concupiscence.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

